# Favorite wing flavor?



## luvs (Jan 2, 2005)

i love garlic-butter, definately. parmesan on them doesn't hurt!


----------



## Erik (Jan 2, 2005)

Definitely love garlic butter. Chipolte ranch is nice too.


----------



## Russell (Jan 2, 2005)

If you mean chicken wing, bbq, hot, or parmesan crusted


----------



## luvs (Jan 2, 2005)

miguzigoldfish said:
			
		

> If you mean chicken wing, bbq, hot, or parmesan crusted



yep, chicken wing!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 2, 2005)

I've always liked Hooter's BBQ wings, BW3's honey mustard and Quaker Steak's regular hot, which is pretty hot!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 2, 2005)

Hot wings - the hotter the better
Teriyaki wings


----------



## buckytom (Jan 3, 2005)

frank's hot sauce, butter, and vinegar
mae ploy sweet chilli sauce


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 3, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> frank's hot sauce, butter, and vinegar
> mae ploy sweet chilli sauce



bucky,

I use mae ploy sweet chili sauce for all kinds of things.  As a dressing for salads, a dip for Asian appetizers, etc.  It is one of my favorite Asian sauces.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 3, 2005)

i am addicted to it sc. i had it on grilled squid once and was instantly hooked. i turned dw on to it, and she can't eat grilled chicken without it now...


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 3, 2005)

I posted a recipe for my Vietnamese Chicken Salad that I use the Mae Ploy chili sauce with.


----------



## luvs (Jan 3, 2005)

what's mae ploy?


----------



## middie (Jan 3, 2005)

garlic butter by far


----------



## buckytom (Jan 3, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> what's mae ploy?



luvs, it's a brand name for a thai sauce. it's sweet chilli sauce, or kinda like a strong duck sauce (or apricot sauce), with flakes of hot pepper infused in it. sweet and hot at the same time. it's awesome. another good brand is maggi. look in asian markets for sweet chilli sauce...


----------



## Hamburger Kid (May 25, 2005)

Hot and BBQ all with blue cheese


----------

